# Has Secure Element locked you out? Post here.



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

We're tracking the development of the Secure Element situation and trying to find what the trigger is for the Secure Element to go on lockdown. If you have been locked out of your Secure Element, please let us know here.

Copy and paste the following, and fill in the information:

What version of Android were you using? (4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3)
Were you using a custom ROM? If so, which one?
Were you using a custom kernel? If so, which one?
How did you install Google Wallet? Did you flash the .zip or install via .apk?
What did you do prior to finding the Secure Element Locked Out message?

Thanks for the help. Please include any other relevant information. Please keep discussion limited to Secure Element lockouts.

*PLEASE DON'T POST THE ABOVE INFO IF YOU AREN'T HAVING THE ISSUE.*​


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

What version of Android were you using?* 4.0.2*
Were you using a custom ROM? *Deodexed Stock v4.0.2 *
Were you using a custom kernel? *No. *
How did you install Google Wallet? Did you flash the .zip or install via .apk?* Install via .apk*
What did you do prior to finding the Secure Element Locked Out message?*I was trying to make a purchase for the first time using Google Wallet.*


----------



## travva (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you think it would be worthwhile to get the user to post their location as well? Just a thought, sorry to clutter the thread.


----------



## gadgetryan (Jun 7, 2011)

When does this error occur? When you try to use google wallet? or When you try and open up the wallet?


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

gadgetryan said:


> When does this error occur? When you try to use google wallet? or When you try and open up the wallet?


When you try to open it.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

4.0.3
Axi0m 2.1
Franco's kernel
United States
No issues
Via .apk.


----------



## snppr22 (Nov 4, 2011)

What version of Android were you using? *4.0.3*
Were you using a custom ROM? If so, which one? *Gummy 0.3.5*
Were you using a custom kernel? If so, which one? *None*
How did you install Google Wallet? Did you flash the .zip or install via .apk? *GAPPS .zip*
What did you do prior to finding the Secure Element Locked Out message?t *NO ISSUES. I used Wallet to make a purchase while on stock and have not used it since, but I can open the app and edit settings and view offers as usual. *


----------



## rajones19 (Jun 13, 2011)

This is getting confusing already. This thread is ONLY for users who are locked out, is that correct? Aren't we trying to determine what has caused the lockouts, or did I misinterpret the OP? Seems if we have a lot of posts from people who are having no problem, it will muddy the water considerably.


----------



## WheresTheBeef (Dec 31, 2011)

What version of Android were you using? (4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3) *4.0.3*
Were you using a custom ROM? If so, which one? *AXI0M 2.2*
Were you using a custom kernel? If so, which one? *Lean Kernel EXP V6 (included in AXI0M 2.2 zip)*
How did you install Google Wallet? Did you flash the .zip or install via .apk? *apk*
What did you do prior to finding the Secure Element Locked Out message? *Just had flashed AXI0M 2.2 and checked Wallet to see if still working and got Secure Element error.*


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

WheresTheBeef said:


> What version of Android were you using? (4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3) *4.0.3*
> Were you using a custom ROM? If so, which one? *AXI0M 2.2*
> Were you using a custom kernel? If so, which one? *Lean Kernel EXP V6 (included in AXI0M 2.2 zip)*
> How did you install Google Wallet? Did you flash the .zip or install via .apk? *apk*
> What did you do prior to finding the Secure Element Locked Out message? *Just had flashed AXI0M 2.2 and checked Wallet to see if still working and got Secure Element error.*


So was this after flashing a new ROM or a newer version of the same ROM?

Perhaps you and the others with this issue can post the ROM they were running before if it was working on that ROM. My hunch it's related to swapping ROMs somehow.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

A reminder, folks:

If you aren't experiencing the issue, please don't post the diagnostic information I've requested. It will clutter the thread eight ways from Sunday and make data collection that much more difficult.


----------



## WheresTheBeef (Dec 31, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> So was this after flashing a new ROM or a newer version of the same ROM?
> 
> Perhaps you and the others with this issue can post the ROM they were running before if it was working on that ROM. My hunch it's related to swapping ROMs somehow.


Wallet worked when using the ICL53F Fabolous ROM (started using for first time). Stopped working after flashing AXIOM 2.2.


----------



## StormCell (Dec 29, 2011)

WheresTheBeef said:


> Wallet worked when using the ICL53F Fabolous ROM (started using for first time). Stopped working after flashing AXIOM 2.2.


Did you Nandroid then Restore and is it working again?


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

Mline failed on

4.0.3
A.O.K.P.
Tuna kernel 6m

worked for sure on stock

just not sure when it broke


----------



## lordloki (Jun 28, 2011)

I just spoke tonight with a rep from Google Wallet who said that the only modifications that irreversibly screw up google wallet are hardware. He's aware of the nexus issue, and not yet aware of a problem that can't be fixed when caused by software with it.

So, hope, at least, for those with the problem!

To update the post, the Google Wallet rep was named Brody, and I'm trying to get him to confirm by email what he told me over the phone.


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

What version of Android were you using? (4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3) *4.0.3*
Were you using a custom ROM? If so, which one? *Rootz Boat v4*
Were you using a custom kernel? If so, which one? *Apex Kernel v4 (not 100% on the version #)*
How did you install Google Wallet? Did you flash the .zip or install via .apk? *apk originally but it was included in the GAPPs when I flashed Rootz Boat*
What did you do prior to finding the Secure Element Locked Out message? *Nothing of interest. I did start using an extended battery after I originally installed the apk but I don't know exactly when the error started*

Please note that I am very grateful to the developers and in no way blame them for the error..just trying to do my part in sharing info so we can all get this figured out!

EDIT: also should note that I tried a nandroid restore and it didn't fix the issue. I restored to stock and relocked bootloader and it didn't fix the issue


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

Agent_Cooper said:


> What version of Android were you using? (4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3) *4.0.3*
> Were you using a custom ROM? If so, which one? *Rootz Boat v4*
> Were you using a custom kernel? If so, which one? *Apex Kernel v4 (not 100% on the version #)*
> How did you install Google Wallet? Did you flash the .zip or install via .apk? *apk originally but it was included in the GAPPs when I flashed Rootz Boat*
> ...


It seems that in more than a few instances people have been locked out while using extended batteries..


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Br125 said:


> It seems that in more than a few instances people have been locked out while using extended batteries..


While I am currently on stock (for this reason), I can tell you that is most likely not the case. I have the extended battery and the battery package (extra battery and charger), and switch frequently between 3 batteries with no issue. No issues when switching between the standards, and no issue when switching to my extended. Also, I'm pretty sure i've read that only the antenna is on the battery, and therefore the phone shouldn't even notice you switching batteries, just whether its there or not.


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

has anyone bothered to ask if they installed the leaked 4.0.3 radios? I was thinking this the other day and was wondering if that might be a commonality.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

raub said:


> has anyone bothered to ask if they installed the leaked 4.0.3 radios? I was thinking this the other day and was wondering if that might be a commonality.


Well now that certainly seems plausible... I actually hope this is it and its not rom related. I hate having to risk wallet if i flash a rom. If it's the radio, ill just wait for verizon to release an ota. Although i actually tend to flash alot of radios *looks at thunderbolt in drawer* i can absolutely refrain for wallet.

Although, the more i think about it, i'm not so sure. Do Samsung radios update other components? I'm coming from HTC so i'm not so sure. Also, with Samsung being the only company to have NFC in phones did they implement it in some weird way? is it part of the radio? a standard component with drivers updated in roms/kernels like wifi?
However it also includes a bootloader, so who knows. We'll need a dev to look.

All i know is, I WANT ROMS but i dont want to break wallet


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

raub said:


> has anyone bothered to ask if they installed the leaked 4.0.3 radios? I was thinking this the other day and was wondering if that might be a commonality.


i sent a pm to DT asking him if this was possible...


----------



## crackers8199 (Nov 24, 2011)

raub said:


> has anyone bothered to ask if they installed the leaked 4.0.3 radios? I was thinking this the other day and was wondering if that might be a commonality.


that isn't it. i'm otherwise stock, rooted and unlocked, with the 4.0.3 radios (and the extended battery, for that matter) and wallet works fine. i installed via the APK.


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

I believe your causality is off. The condition may be necessary but may not demand the result.

Ie. You catch herpes from having sex with someone with herpes but having sex with someone with herpes does not guarantee you will catch it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## crackers8199 (Nov 24, 2011)

raub said:


> I believe your causality is off. The condition may be necessary but may not demand the result.
> 
> Ie. You catch herpes from having sex with someone with herpes but having sex with someone with herpes does not guarantee you will catch it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


i'm confused as to what you're saying...

i installed google wallet via the APK while rooted and unlocked, and on the 4.0.2 radio, and activated/used it. i then installed the 4.0.3 radio. secure element has not locked me out...

i understand where you were going with it, but even if someone was locked out by flashing the 4.0.3 radios, i can provide evidence (my phone still works) that i'm on the 4.0.3 radios and not locked out. so, that can't be what is causing it...


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> i'm confused as to what you're saying...
> 
> i installed google wallet via the APK while rooted and unlocked, and on the 4.0.2 radio, and activated/used it. i then installed the 4.0.3 radio. secure element has not locked me out...
> 
> i understand where you were going with it, but even if someone was locked out by flashing the 4.0.3 radios, i can provide evidence (my phone still works) that i'm on the 4.0.3 radios and not locked out. so, that can't be what is causing it...


have you actually USED wallet (made a purchase, not just opened the app) before and after the extended battery (or radio change)?

Maybe if you use the phone with the stock battery then the extended battery it could cause problems. I have an extended battery and can open wallet fine with it (and the 4.0.3 radios), but I have only USED the app for purchases with the stock battery with no problem.

Just a thought..

And to refer to the post above yours, I believe that he was trying to say that although you may not have a problem doesn't necessarily mean that the radio has NOTHING to do with the issue and could effect others.


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> i'm confused as to what you're saying...
> 
> i installed google wallet via the APK while rooted and unlocked, and on the 4.0.2 radio, and activated/used it. i then installed the 4.0.3 radio. secure element has not locked me out...
> 
> i understand where you were going with it, but even if someone was locked out by flashing the 4.0.3 radios, i can provide evidence (my phone still works) that i'm on the 4.0.3 radios and not locked out. so, that can't be what is causing it...


I don't think you understand what in saying. Its a common human fallacy.

The condition is necessary to the result but doesn't demand it. So to lock out a secure element you have to have had the leaked radios, but just because you have the leaked radios doesn't necessarily always cause it to lock it out. It may be only part of the cause. Ie. New radios with "x" apk while using Google wallet. Or new radios with the absence of some other variable.

Because some conditions can be necessary for a particular effect, the condition may not demand it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cyberfreak95 (Dec 30, 2011)

The guys over at XDA posted that you must release google wallet before flashing a new rom, otherwise it will lock you out. A security feature I'm guessing. I haven't tested this myself, but before trying a new ROM it seems like a good idea to reset Google Wallet FIRST.

From XDA:
*Secure Element not responding!*
If you have a Nandroid backup of a version of Wallet that worked, try restoring to that. Otherwise, you're screwed unless you get a new device. The Secure Element in your phone has now locked you out.

To try to avoid this, before flashing a new ROM please, please, PLEASE: open Google Wallet. Open the Wallet Settings menu. Select "Reset Google Wallet" from within the app. THIS IS NOT THE SAME AS SELECTING "CLEAR DATA" FROM WITHIN MANAGE APPS!
The Google Wallet reset system will disable it's background services, reset the secure element by deleting the Google Wallet applet (which is what you want!), clear the database, ping C2DM that it is now deprovisioning, clear the shared preferences, clear files and cache, and finally shut itself down. Clearing data from Manage Apps will only delete the database and shared preferences: it will not deprovision, disable background services, and most importantly *will not remove the Wallet applet from the secure element*.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1365360


----------



## sbenson (Nov 18, 2011)

cyberfreak95 said:


> The guys over at XDA posted that you must release google wallet before flashing a new rom, otherwise it will lock you out. A security feature I'm guessing. I haven't tested this myself, but before trying a new ROM it seems like a good idea to reset Google Wallet FIRST.
> 
> From XDA:
> *Secure Element not responding!*
> ...


Any validity to this? Does it actually work? Or do they think it "might" help?


----------



## rajones19 (Jun 13, 2011)

sbenson said:


> Any validity to this? Does it actually work? Or do they think it "might" help?


What I want to know is if this process messes with whatever remaining balance you have in Wallet. Tried to use Wallet yesterday, but it would not 'send.' Wondering if this reset Procedure would fix that issue - but have about $50 in the Wallet that I don't want to lose.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

rajones19 said:


> What I want to know is if this process messes with whatever remaining balance you have in Wallet. Tried to use Wallet yesterday, but it would not 'send.' Wondering if this reset Procedure would fix that issue - but have about $50 in the Wallet that I don't want to lose.


While I am very curious about how effect this process is, I know that resetting with keep your balance. When you reactivate you account on a new rom, and add a prepaid card, you get the same card id and your balance should be there, as it's linked to a device.

If worried, write down the full credit card number in prepaid settings where you add funds. If you ever have issues, you can call money network and get it all straightened out.


----------



## crackers8199 (Nov 24, 2011)

sbenson said:


> Any validity to this? Does it actually work? Or do they think it "might" help?


i'd love to know if this can be listed as a definite way to avoid getting locked out. i've been itching to try a 4.0.3 rom but i don't want to get locked out of wallet, as i use it pretty much every day.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

so basically it shows a msg right? cus iv never gotten google wallet to work. But iv also never gotten that secure element msg.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

I saw this over on XDA

*Originally Posted by miasma *
I am pretty sure that uninstalling it will NOT remove the applets from the secure element. The only way to remove them, according to lukegb, is to reset google wallet from within the app itself. OR by executing a broadcast intent over adb.

If you reset google wallet though, it will bring you back to the "initializing device" and then the signup page, so it may reinstall the applets at that point. I have the adb logcat output from resetting, so I will try to investigate.

I think the best wisdom now is:
use titanium backup to backup google wallet
then reset google wallet from within google wallet
use titanium backup a second time (keep both backups)
then uninstall it from your device
then use the adb shell to send a broadcast intent to remove the applets:


Code: 
am broadcast -a android.intent.action.MASTER_CLEAR_NOTIFICATION​

This seems to ensure google wallet is completely removed from your device.

At this point, doing a restore with titanium backup may or may not be a good idea -- I honestly don't know. My gut says that you should just reinitialize without a restore in case there is something specific to the secure element that would cause it to think it was being tampered with. However, you may want to try the 2nd backup first and if that causes a problem, try the 1st backup. YMMV, I have no answers, just guesses right now.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't have any issues with wallet nor do I use it, but I did use that adb shell command to remove any traces of wallet that I may have in my secure element when I originally used it.


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

What version of Android were you using? (4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3) *4.0.3*
Were you using a custom ROM? If so, which one? *AOKP build 14*
Were you using a custom kernel? If so, which one?*Franco v#10*
How did you install Google Wallet? Did you flash the .zip or install via .apk? *Included in AOKP*
What did you do prior to finding the Secure Element Locked Out message?*Playing around and texting and just opened the Wallet app and got the secure element error*


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

kshen1 said:


> What version of Android were you using? (4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3) *4.0.3*
> Were you using a custom ROM? If so, which one? *AOKP build 14*
> Were you using a custom kernel? If so, which one?*Franco v#10*
> How did you install Google Wallet? Did you flash the .zip or install via .apk? *Included in AOKP*
> What did you do prior to finding the Secure Element Locked Out message?*Playing around and texting and just opened the Wallet app and got the secure element error*


Extended battery?


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

I've heard if you try to open Google Wallet while the NFC setting is unchecked or turned off, you will get the secure element error... just my .02


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

If we remove wallet from any gapps before flashing and never have installed wallet prior to flashing a new rom, are we safe?

edit: i guess my question is better phrased as "is it possible to brick the secure element other than with google wallet?"


----------



## Dartan (Jul 11, 2011)

Would a fix for the secure element locking you out be as simple as replacing the battery with a new battery? Since the NFC chip is on the battery itself I would think that would work.


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

bliynd said:


> I've heard if you try to open Google Wallet while the NFC setting is unchecked or turned off, you will get the secure element error... just my .02


negative.. I've done it a few times and it just says that you have to enable nfc in settings before it will open.


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Br125 said:


> Extended battery?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Stock 1850


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

where is the reset wallet option in wallet, i don t see it anywhere


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dartan said:


> Would a fix for the secure element locking you out be as simple as replacing the battery with a new battery? Since the NFC chip is on the battery itself I would think that would work.


The NFC Chip isn't in the battery. Only the NFC Antenna.

Need proof? here: 
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Teardown/7182/2
Step 12. The NXP 65N00 Smart Card IC is the NFC chip. In the phone, not battery.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

raub said:


> where is the reset wallet option in wallet, i don t see it anywhere


Go to the main menu, where it says cards, rewards cards, offers, etc. Not the card screen. Then hit menu. Its the last option.


----------



## cyberfreak95 (Dec 30, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> i'd love to know if this can be listed as a definite way to avoid getting locked out. i've been itching to try a 4.0.3 rom but i don't want to get locked out of wallet, as i use it pretty much every day.


Pretty much. I don't know for sure either way but it's a simple step to perform so why risk it until there's more definitive information available.

I just wanted to share the information since its a reasonably easy step. I'm running 4.0.3 CM KANG but I haven't tried flashing since I activated my wallet. Frankly I haven't had a need to since the CM9 KANG+Nova Launcher rox and I haven't had any stability problems. My random daily reboots even stopped.


----------



## brad0383 (Dec 18, 2011)

Could this be caused by the number of times you have flashed a new ROM? Kind alike how you can change the region of a DVD drive only so many times. Just a thought. I have flashed numerous times and still Wallet works fine for me. I know there are people that flash multiple times a day.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

does me being declined at the pay terminal mean I've been locked out?


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

antintyty said:


> does me being declined at the pay terminal mean I've been locked out?


no theyre referring to the secure element message


----------



## trevoryour (Dec 28, 2011)

Yikes this whole situation is pretty scary. I'm hoping someone can tell me if I'm okay or not and what I need to do to continue flashing. I originally installed the wallet apk on a rooted version of the stock 4.0.2 ROM (Verizon). Set it up, got my $10 and never used it. I flashed a few other Roms and at some point I opened Wallet up just to see if it still worked and I had to set it up again. All seemed good and again I never tried to use it. When I first heard about this issue I figured disabling the NFC chip would keep me protected. I just flashed a CM9 alpha and after it booted I noticed that the NFC chip was back on. I launched the Wallet app and it launches ok but it isn't configured. I hit cancel and now I'm here posting asking if the fact that is launches ok means i'm still good and if I need to do anything to prevent this from being screwed up or if I can flash away without worry as long as I don't configure Wallet. Please advise what actions I should take to protect myself.

I don't use my NFC chip yet but I will probably want to some day soon.


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

Same here, I would really like to use it, but it's not worth the risk right now unless Verizon releases an official version or Google gives a way to undo the lockout.


----------



## JoeProcopio (Jun 29, 2011)

What version of Android were you using? (4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3) originally working stock 4.0.1 and 4.0.2 after OTA upgrade/flashed Android Rev working from TiBU/Flashed BB reinstalled apk, not working

Were you using a custom ROM? If so, which one? See above.

Were you using a custom kernel? If so, which one? No

How did you install Google Wallet? apk

What did you do prior to finding the Secure Element Locked Out message? Never got the "Secure Element Locked Out" error, screen goes black, and then Google Wallet not responding error pops up. After APK stopped working I tried flashing zip, also tried setting up phone with different Google user...GW works online no problem...don't know if SE is locked since I don't get the error, but it doesn't work, so I assume I'm locked out. I have rebuilt the phone from scratch from restore files from Google, used the ODIN file...just about everything I can think of....still nothing works.

VZW and Google have a big issue is they do release a working GW for the GNex with SE not working on a lot of phones...unless they can reset it on all the phones it doesn't work on...they will be replacing a lot of phone once it doesn't work.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

JoeProcopio said:


> VZW and Google have a big issue is they do release a working GW for the GNex with SE not working on a lot of phones...unless they can reset it on all the phones it doesn't work on...they will be replacing a lot of phone once it doesn't work.


Verizon has stated that they don't want to be associated with Google Wallet and are working to develop their own system instead. Technically they can refuse a phone swap due to a corrupted Secure Element under the mantle of "Phone broken during unintended use".


----------



## crackers8199 (Nov 24, 2011)

AshG said:


> Verizon has stated that they don't want to be associated with Google Wallet and are working to develop their own system instead. Technically they can refuse a phone swap due to a corrupted Secure Element under the mantle of "Phone broken during unintended use".


Huh? I don't remember seeing them say any such thing...actually I believe they said they were working with Google to come to an agreement on supporting it.

They never said they "didn't want to be associated with Google Wallet."

http://news.verizonwireless.com/news/2011/12/pr2011-12-06a.html


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> Huh? I don't remember seeing them say any such thing...actually I believe they said they were working with Google to come to an agreement on supporting it.
> 
> They never said they "didn't want to be associated with Google Wallet."
> 
> http://news.verizonw...011-12-06a.html


I'm sorry, I had seen some slightly different news on the subject. GW is a direct competitor to Team ISIS, which VZW is backing.


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

It could just be smoke-and-mirrors from VZW, but I'm wondering if the statement from the VZW news link above has any bearing on why the secure element might get locked (since Wallet is only being installed as an apk file rather than a proprietary hardware element) ... "in order to work as architected by Google, Google Wallet needs to be integrated into a new, secure and proprietary hardware element in our phones."


----------



## Natolx (Jan 16, 2012)

What version of Android were you using? 4.03
Were you using a custom ROM? If so, which one? Minor Add Ins by RHCP
Were you using a custom kernel? If so, which one? Franco Nightly 12
How did you install Google Wallet? Did you flash the .zip or install via .apk? .apk
What did you do prior to finding the Secure Element Locked Out message? No message, Google Wallet has a black frozen screen on opening and breaks my NFC whenever it is installed.


----------



## Stang68 (Jun 22, 2011)

*What version of Android were you using? (4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3)* 4.0.3
*Were you using a custom ROM? If so, which one? *Yes, GummyNex
*Were you using a custom kernel? If so, which one?* Yes, Imogeyons
*How did you install Google Wallet? *Did you flash the .zip or install via .apk? APK at first which worked fine. Then I ROMed and it came with the ROM. Since then, it's been giving me the Secure Element error.


----------



## dcdevito (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm locked out of Google wallet. I was running it successfully in:

-Stock 4.0.2 rooted
-Installed .apk via leaked version in December

It was also running fine in:

-Bugless Beast, based on 4.0.3
-Franco Kernel v17
-Pre-installed in Bugless Beast ROM (toro)

I reflashed to stock factory 4.0.2 over the weekend and now no matter what I do or run Google Wallet is stuck at the 'initializing device' screen, logcat shoes the secure element error. I'm now running:

-Stock 4.0.4 (tried rooted and non-rooted)
-No custom kernel (stock)
-Installed the .apk via the Market backdoor method (browser and market app)

Restored to my bugless beast backup (4.0.3) as well as stock rooted (4.0.2) and it doesn't work, same error in all 3 versions.


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

There are newer flashable radios and bootloaders out there -- should those be taken into consideration as well?


----------



## FSXv13 (Dec 16, 2011)

dcdevito said:


> I'm locked out of Google wallet. I was running it successfully in:
> 
> -Stock 4.0.2 rooted
> -Installed .apk via leaked version in December
> ...


Did you reset it from within Google Wallet itself each time?


----------



## astranger (Jan 25, 2012)

Dartan said:


> Would a fix for the secure element locking you out be as simple as replacing the battery with a new battery? Since the NFC chip is on the battery itself I would think that would work.


NFC isn't on the batter itself. Plus, secure element lockout has nothing to do with NFC chip. Even with SE error other functions that use NFC work just fine.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

What version of Android were you using? (4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3) *4.0.3*
Were you using a custom ROM? If so, which one? *BAMF 1.1*
Were you using a custom kernel? If so, which one? *Imo 2.7.2*
How did you install Google Wallet? Did you flash the .zip or install via .apk? *Included in the BAMF Gapps*
What did you do prior to finding the Secure Element Locked Out message? *Made a purchase with it at mcdonalds. Sucessfully*


----------



## wilsonjj (Mar 29, 2012)

What version of Android were you using? 4.0.3
Were you using a custom ROM? Redemption Rom
Were you using a custom kernel? 3.0.8-HeyIstLou-Defiant-v3-The-Analog-Kit-g8e0f3bc-dirty
How did you install Google Wallet? installed via .apk
What did you do prior to finding the Secure Element Locked Out message? Flashed Redemption Rom

Thanks for the help. Please include any other relevant information. Please keep discussion limited to Secure Element lockouts.


----------



## cds36 (Apr 7, 2012)

So has anyone herd anything on a possible fix?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

cds36 said:


> So has anyone herd anything on a possible fix?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Apparently Google is supposed to come out with a update that fixes it. At least thats what people have been saying over on the XDA thread.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Apparently Google is supposed to come out with a update that fixes it. At least thats what people have been saying over on the XDA thread.


Could I get a link to that thread?

Autocorrected from my GNexus


----------



## nmyeti (Jun 7, 2011)

Bumping this up as i ran into this last night. Very disappointed as I rather like using Google Wallet. I had switched roms a few time without ever clearing Wallet from inside the application and am now locked out of the secure element.

Rom CM9 424 nightly 
4.0.4 radios

Have had Wallet working on several different ROMs until flashing last night.


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

Has anyone fixed this issue yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

This is why I won't use Wallet until the issue is fix or Verizon supports it...

Don't see either one happening any time soon though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xdalaw (Sep 18, 2011)

Sadly, didn't see this before I unlocked and rooted my Sprint GNex. No new ROM flashed, but rooted. 
Failed to clear Google Wallet information and now have my $50.00 credit that I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to use until this is fixed/straightened out. Really don't want to try to get a replacement device throught Sprint either, and risk a wonky refurb and the headaches that come with that when my device works great otherwise.


----------



## jonas2386 (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't think this is something that is going to get fixed. http://www.droid-life.com/2012/05/29/a-simple-factory-reset-could-break-your-google-wallet-forever-learn-how-to-safeguard-your-info/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## EpiphanyMachine (Jun 6, 2012)

Gnex Maguro
Android 4.0.4
AOKP build 37, stock kernal
Google Wallet from Play Store

Updated to build 38 including a full wipe. I did not clear google wallet data before wiping.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Gwallet hangs on initializing for me, i didn't reset wallet before flashing, hadn't seen the warning before I did, this happened months ago :-( subscribing in case a fix appears.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Protonus said:


> Gwallet hangs on initializing for me, i didn't reset wallet before flashing, hadn't seen the warning before I did, this happened months ago :-( subscribing in case a fix appears.


try uninstalling and reinstalling from play store


----------



## pixeldrew (Apr 23, 2013)

Happened to me, not sure when it happened.

Galaxy S3
AOKP.
APK install
Xposed work around
Tried all the reported ways on XDA. Clear Data/Cache, restart, buy something from the store, wallet still broke.
Uninstalling.... angry because I want to use it with cards that don't have nfc chip.


----------

